# snail eating fish



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

I've got 3 "Yoyo" loaches for my tank. They leave the plants alone and "Terminate" the snails. 

Tim


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm not sure, but I think just about any loach will eat snails. I know you don't want clown loaches, but the 2 in my tank are really harmless to the plants. They dig around a little but if your substrate is 2" deep or more you shouldn't have any problems with your plants getting pulled out.


----------



## jonah (Nov 29, 2002)

I've got skunk loaches in my tank. They don't get too big and I never see live snails in their tank, just the empty shells. They can get a little rowdy though, especially at feeding time. They go nuts for shrimp pellets. I've got kuhlie loaches too, but I've never seen them eat a snail before and they've only been around for about a month.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Any Loach in the Botia Genus is a wonderfull snailer. Choose carefully though, because many loaches have bad habits.

Clown Loaches - Get extremely large (14+ inches) and enjoy popping holes in leaves

Yoyo Loaches - Stay small (under 6 inches or so) but can stress other fish out when they chase each other around

Zebra Loaches - Stay small (under 6 inches or so), active but peaceful

Tiger Loach - Get large (8+ inches), extemely mean, best snailer I have

Skunk Loach - Stay Small (4-6 inches), mena towards each other, but can stress other fish with their constant chasing and fighting. Good Snailers!

Orange Finned Blue Loach - Medium sized Loach (6-8 inches), territorial towards other fish, enjoys others of its own company (this will also reduce aggression towards other fish). Second Best Snailers I have.

Sun Loach - Smaller Loach (under 6 inches), the meanest fish I have though, no other fish is safe from his aggressive territory defense. Good snailer though.

Thats most of the "common" Botia's you see around. I have some pictures of them under species profiles on my web site (I keep all of them).


----------

